
Fox host says he 'hasn't washed hands in 10 years' - benj111
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-47201923
======
howard941
> Speaking on Fox and Friends, Hegseth said the infectious micro-organisms did
> not exist because they could not be seen with the naked eye.

Okay then

~~~
shalmanese
As he clarified later, that was a joke.

------
pseudolus
I stand with Trump on this one. Shaking hands is a curse - similarly the
European cheek kiss. I look forward to the day when we can get some societal
momentum going and move towards a slight bow like the Japanese.

~~~
PavlovsCat
via George Carlin:

[https://www.businessinsider.com/heres-proof-that-being-
too-c...](https://www.businessinsider.com/heres-proof-that-being-too-clean-is-
actually-harming-our-kids-2015-6)

> Purell and hand washing may make hospitals safer, but those oh-so-helpful
> clinical rituals may backfire in everyday life. [..] "Encouraging kids to
> play outside is wonderful," Price tells Business Insider. "But even that may
> be too late if you are already 'sensitized.'"

